# IVE tried to join, no one replys, please help



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

I have sent numerous e mails now, the ones where you get two responses and no one has contacted me, and i really would like to join.

Could someone please help me ???

I have money!

roTTie2


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I might be wrong, but I don't think you physically can join yet.

The systems are not yet in place for being able to process people's money, and the emails you sent off were to enable the TTOC to gauge interest and for you to opt into being mailed again in the future.


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

How do i get one of thoose nice TTOC badges then?

roTTie2


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Give Dave a ring at the TTShop 01234 300091 and he'll sort you out a nice and shiney TTOC badge ;D

And Kell is right, the email you sent WAS to just gauge interest. If you sent your details off in the second email, you will get an email VERY shortly detailing how to join properly


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Thank you guys,

roTTie2


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What happened was that the TTOC badges were commisioned and in the process of being made when the 'old' TTOC went tits up.


----------

